# Starcraft 2 furries ^.^



## FuzzySC (May 7, 2011)

Any starcraft 2 players out there?  I know here has been a thread about this before but that was months ago and most of those people probably don't play anymore .  Anyways if anyone plays sc2 add me fuzzy.998 or nickdeg5141@hotmail.com


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 8, 2011)

I have SC2, but i haven't played it for a long time.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2011)

Oops, didn't notice this thread here... I play everyday, you can join the channel "furry" and will occasionally find some more of us.
Benny.468


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 14, 2011)

I just got the game a week ago. I'm 21 in bronze league :3


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

I play a bit, but I don't play competitively anymore.  I got most of those kicks out during SC1 and I don't have the time or energy to be good at SC2.  I play with the map editor a lot though, I have with every one of their games that comes with one :O.  I might stop by and see if you guys wanna help me test maps.  =P

Frokusblakah on Bnet, I use the same username everywhere >_>


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 14, 2011)

I haven't played in a bit (mostly been playing LoL). Anyway, my username on Bnet is FireFoxTrot.

Edit: Character code is 632.


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2011)

Again, if you play SC2 make sure you join the channel "Furry", there isn't a lot of us but it's the best way you'll bump into us when we're on.


----------



## narutonfuzzi (May 15, 2011)

starcraft is cool, we should play some time


----------



## Zasha (May 18, 2011)

I do as well. Achtas with friend code of 315. Catch is though that I am on the EU servers. xD;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 19, 2011)

I must be the noobest in this game. Or then i play the least.
I'm still in practise league xD


----------



## Zasha (May 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I must be the noobest in this game. Or then i play the least.
> I'm still in practise league xD


 
Season 2 started no more than a month or two ago so everyone was set back to practice league to see if they immediately advance or stay in the same league.


----------



## lilEmber (May 20, 2011)

I haven't played much and I suck but I learn quick. I wouldn't mind playing some games! :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 20, 2011)

Harmony said:


> I haven't played much and I suck but I learn quick. I wouldn't mind playing some games! :3


Same here, wouldn't mind playing it.
I'm on EU servers as well i think.


----------



## Larry (May 20, 2011)

GEE GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY BABY GEE GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY BABY.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 25, 2011)

I'm Kiruru in Starcraft. Don't know my friend code *When I find it I'll post it* Come get owned bitcheeeeeeees >:3


----------



## Zasha (May 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'm Kiruru in Starcraft. Don't know my friend code *When I find it I'll post it* Come get owned bitcheeeeeeees >:3


 
Just log into battle.net and click the huge SC2 picture on the front page. Then hover over your profile picture on the right side of the website and it should tell you your friend code.


----------



## Isen (May 28, 2011)

What's everyone's race and league?  I was plat playing toss, but I'm gold random now.


----------



## Oopslol (May 28, 2011)

Add EliteD88420@yahoo.com (name is Enjoy)

Don't really 1v1 (played maybe 40 games total) but I'm proud of my Masters title in 3v3 :V


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 28, 2011)

Isen said:


> What's everyone's race and league?  I was plat playing toss, but I'm gold random now.


 Toss. Always Toss. I haven't really played in about 3 or 4 months though, so we'll see where I rank tomorrow maybe (play a few games).


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 28, 2011)

I just threw the disk in and played a round of DOTA....eww, takes a lot to get used to since everything's been switched since the last time I played (like 3 months ago :v)


----------



## Jenks (Jun 5, 2011)

Haven't been on SC2 in a while. Wanting to get back into it though. Hard to bring myself to sit down and work through the massive amount of losses I'm gonna have before I get back into the groove of things though.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm Zerg all the way. I'm no good 1v1, because I only really bother playing 3v3 or 4v4.

I think I've played more games of StarBattle than I have of regular league games now. That's a really well done custom.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 5, 2011)

I went back to do some 4v4's today. We won and I got  placed in Silver[98]... I fell from Platinum in 4v4's several months ago and it seems that my performance didn't make a difference. Time to try some 1v1's later. :3


----------



## Veditau (Jun 7, 2011)

Got this game the day it came out ^^ Jus started playin 1v1 a month or so ago. Don't do many team games, but they're fun, most of the time....Protoss, 25 in Silver 1v1, but could probably be in Gold if I had tried on the placement matches .-.

Bnet name is Veditau, character code is 511


----------



## Synapse (Jun 17, 2011)

I play fairly often whenever I get a chance, not that great though since I can only seem to get placed into bronze leagues.  Mainly just stick to playing against AI but I wouldn't mind playing with some real people from time to time ^^

My name on there is Deej, character code 153


----------



## Nighthawk07 (Aug 21, 2011)

I play it a lot and IÂ´m a huge fan of it. HereÂ´s my starcraft name and code if someone wants to add me; Nighthawk----#135.

See you in the battlefield


----------



## TheN1K0L4Z (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm ArchMcShane on battle.net. I'm pretty new to this game, and the editor which needs to be simplified. If you know how to use the editor, can someone tell me how to make a simple pre-mission debreifing prior to the map starting up? I've searched every inch of the internet for a tutorial on it and there are none posted. Why would they provide an editor without covering any detail on how to add story to your maps? Is Blizzard either too lazy or stupid to help?


----------

